# Blood panel a good idea?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi guys, I was wanting your opinions on something? I am taking Yoshi into the vet today to get his rabies shot that he is over due for. He is 9yrs old now and he is so poorly bred. I was thinking of having a blood panel done on him just to check up on things. Do you think this is a bad idea? He bruises up so badly when they take blood, etc... I also always worry something will go wrong when they take blood as I have heard of these things happening and it is always in the back of my head. When it comes to Yoshi I am the biggest worry wart so wanted everyone's opinions ;-)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I would do this. It is important to have a 'baseline' blood work, so if he does get sick, they a 'normal' panel to check against. I would ask for the vet tech that has the most experience with small dogs to draw the blood!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I have one drawn every year when I have blood pulled for heartworm. Then its just one stick. But yes, have one drawn. They call them different things, but you want the complete blood panel with electrolytes, not just the mini pre-anesthesia one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree w/ Tracy, although I don't start until they are 5 or 6 years old, Yoshi is 9 so he is there! Wow, I didn't realize he was that old, he always looks like such a baby to me!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would have blood drawn too. My senior dog gets blood drawn every 6 months to check her liver enzymes (she is on pain meds). Before that, we got her blood drawn annually from when she was 5 years old as a precaution, when she got her heartworm tests. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes he has always looked so young and he is still quite active when he wants to be. He isnt quite 9 yet but going on 9. I have had blood panels done before in the past for other reasons I just wasnt sure about an unnecessary one. Thanks for the advice guys. And I will have them do a full panel. 

Tracy I havent had a heartworm one done since they went on heartworm meds. I guess I need to ask about that one as well ;-)


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutely I would do it! I do bloodwork every year at their annual vet visit to check for infection, liver/kidney function, ect. You never know what may be lingering inside even if they seem normal. Dogs don't typically show their owners anything is wrong until it's too late.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Great news! His blood panel was perfect! The vet said that he was amazed at how perfect it was!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's awesome news!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad to hear that! Yay!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! Yoshi looks great for his age!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Great news! His blood panel was perfect! The vet said that he was amazed at how perfect it was!


That's GREAT! Now you have a baseline and you can test every year and pick up any changes.


----------

